# trial motorräder



## 525Rainer (3. Dezember 2005)

servus,

ich möcht mir vielleicht wieder ein motorrad kaufen und weiss noch nicht welches. hab mir einen motorradkatalog gekauft und da sind sie ja alle drin die trial-motorräder. sind alle nicht strassenzugelassen und auch ohne sitz . ich hab zwar ein auto mit dem ich das ding überall hinfahren könnte aber mir fehlt einfach das gelände dazu bzw ich fänds cooler wenn ich mit dem motorrad gleich losfahren könnte und die ein oder andere verkehrsinsel gleich mitnehm.
für ne supermoto ham wir hier auch nicht das gelände, strassen bzw ich tu mich mit dem auto schon schwer vernünftige locations für die art von fahrerei zu finden. crossmaschienen fallen auch aus. 

jetzt hab ich die mühle hier gefunden:
http://www.yamaha-motor.ch/german/products/motorcycles/street/tricker.jsp?view=overview

hier sind ja ein paar trial-motorradfahrer? wie ist das bei den maschinen. haben die schaltung links und fussbremse rechts oder ist das bei den maschinen ganz anders? handbremse für hinten?
hat jemand links zu mototrialvideos? gibts da auch urban street action vids?


----------



## KermitB4 (3. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

ich bin trial-motorrad-fahrer und besitze auch 2 Stk. 

Die Bremse sowie alle anderen Hebel sind wie bei einem normalen Motorrad auch angeordnet. Da gibt es keinerlei Unterschiede.

Das Bike, dass du da gepostet hast, sieht ja fürchterlich aus, und hat meiner Meinung nach mit einem Trial-Motorrad nicht viel gemein.

Ich fahre selbst eine Gas Gas und eine Sherco. Beide sind nach Anbau von Blinker Nummernschild usw. Straßenzugelassen. Die GasGas war auch mal angemeldet, weil ich zu unserem Trialgelände doch immer 2 gute Kilometer habe. Damals habe ich einfach das nummernschild an meinen Rucksack geklebt und bin dort hingefahren. Blinker und Nummernschildhalter sind mehr als störend beim fahren und gehen garantiert als erstes kaputt.

Ich würde dir raten, kauf dir eine GasGas, das sind meiner Meinung nach die zuverlässigsten und man bekommt am leichtsten die Teile dazu.

Hier kannst du mal eines meiner Bikes sehen: Homepage vom Kermit 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (3. Dezember 2005)

Vorab: Ich fahre nicht Motorrad-Trial, nur Motorrad 
...habe aber so eine unerschöpfliche Quelle für Moppedzeitschriften, dass man im Klo halt Slalom laufen muss.    

Mit dem Yamaha Tricker wirst' sicher nicht glücklich, wenn du das Ding vornehmlich zum Trialen benutzen willst.
Erstens ist das Ding mit 118 Kilo sackeschwer gegenüber den anvisierten 70-75 kg Trockengewicht.   
Zweitens habe ich in 'ner Moppedzeitschrift 'nen Artikel darüber gelesen und die meinten, dass der Vergaser ziemlich oft stottern und rotzen soll. Die Bremsen auch nicht sooo der Hit sind.
Damit ist das Tricker wohl eher für Straße ausgelegt und aber halt ein bisschen wendiger, leichter und spielerischer als ein normales Motorrad.
Aber guck dir mal die Höhe der Sitzbank an, das taugt schon sicher nicht für richtiges Trial.

Mit Straßenzulassung gibt's übrigens die Scorpas, über die ich eigentlich nur Gutes im günstigeren Segment gehört habe. Es bleibt aber halt, wie's ist:
Alles, was StVZO-technisch dran sein muss, dürftest du dann erst am Trial-Spot abschrauben...auf der Straße muss es dran sein. Außer, du findest ein Trial-Mofa 

http://www.scorpa.fr/english/sy_250/TYS_125_en.html
http://www.scorpa.fr
http://www.scorpa.de

Die ganze Branche ist wohl gerade im Umbruch von 2-Takter auf 4-Takter und tendentiell auch richtig Einspritzung statt Vergaser. Ich meine, ab nächstem Jahr gelten für Motorrad-Trial-Wettbewerbe andere Abgasvorschriften 
Da weiß Captain Kermitsky aber sicher mehr.

"Urban Street Action"-Szene wüsste ich jetzt nicht. Im Esel gibt's einige Wettbewerbs- und Veranstaltungsvideos.

Kannst dich ja mal zu 'nem Kurs anmelden. Dann siehst', ob's etwas ist und kannst auch mal Maschinen probefahren 
z.B. http://www.trialkurs.de


----------



## Kadara (3. Dezember 2005)

Für deine Anwendung ist ein reines Trialmotorrad denke ich auch nicht das optimale. Wenn du ein reines Trialmotorrad zu 90% nur auf der Straße fährst wird der Motor ziemlich in mitleidenschaft gezogen. Es gibt aber Zwitterbikes, das währ glaub eher das was du brauchst. Von Beta gibts die Alp und von Gas Gas die Pampera. Sind Zwar nicht gerade die schönsten, aber zweckmäßiger als ein reines Trialmotorrad. Zur Yamaha kann ich nix sagen, denke aber das sie auch in die selbe richtung geht und von der TY 250 abgeleitet ist. Wegen Bremse und Schaltung brauchste dir keine Sorgen machen, das passt schon. 
Kannst deine Anfrage aber auch nochmal im Trialforum stellen, da gibts bestimmt Leute die dir mehr sagen können, weil ich bin mittlerweile auch schon 6 Jahre aus dem Sport raus und hab da nicht so den Aktuellen Marktüberblick.


----------



## ecols (3. Dezember 2005)

Die TRicker ist halt das absolute Streetbike unter den Motorrädern.. Hat also ganz analog zu den Fahrrädern eigentlich nix mit Trial zu tun, auch wenn es vielleicht auf den ersten Blick Ähnlichkeiten gibt.. Allerdings machen die Dinger halt schon echt spaß!


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Dezember 2005)

hi, danke für die antworten.

also ein reines trialmotorrad is nix für mich weil ich wie gesagt nicht das gelände habe und ehrlichgesagt lieber mit dem radl zum trialen gehe. umwelt und so. ich finde auch dass man mit dem rad mehr mögllichkeiten hat.

das motorrad wär bei trockenen wetter auch eine art ersatz zum auto. soll dann mein sommerauto  das auch dem fahrspass UND freizeitalltag dient ergänzen.
he kermi, ich seh grad auf deiner seite dein vater hat nen 964er. ich bin ab januar wieder bei den sonntags touri fahrten am hockenheimring. vielleicht sieht man sich dort mal. 

ich brauch also so eine art zwitter. ne reine supermoto kann nicht ins gelände, feldweg usw ist fast zu schade und die maschinen knapp über 100kg sind auch scheiss teuer bzw renngeräte mit mega wartungsaufwand.
ich hab die hier ktm 640 lc4 von meinem freund schon probegefahren und erstens ist mir die zu teuer und zweitens muss sie nicht so schnell und auch nicht so schwer sein.

beim trial motorrad taugt mir das niedrige gewicht, und dass man damit leicht motorradanfängermanöver wie nosewheelies oder wheelies machen könnt. mehr als über niedrigere kanten droppen oder rauffahren und balancieren möcht ich damit eh nicht machen. etwa so wie mit meinem "tourenbike mit trialcharakter"

die tricker find ich ehrlich gesagt auf den ersten blick auch nicht so hübsch. ****, das teil sieht aus wie meine alte Yamaha DT LC1 80er die ich vor 10 jahren gefahren hab. das gewicht dürft auch hinkommen 
aber hab sonst nix gefunden. was ich nicht schlecht finde: das teil bietet noch die möglichkeit dass man mal seine freundin mitnimmt. muss ich aber nicht unbedingt haben!!!!

also was ich haben möcht ist ein trialmotorrad mit sattel!!!! und der option dass das ding auch min. 120km/h geht. das geht heut schon fast jeder roller und auf der landstrasse soll dann auch a bissl was weitergehn. ein weiteres problem bei nem trialmotorrad ist der minitank. das ist so wie bei ner motorsäge.

also ein reines sportgerät ist nix. ich denke es müsste eher sowas sein wie früher gefahren wurde. damals ham die doch enduros auf trial umgebaut? ungefähr wie damals in der MTB klasse die radl waren. 
ich denke das yamaha tricker ist nix anders wie ein oldtimer trialmotorrad. 

shit, ich check mal die händler wer so ein ding zum probefahren da hat. 

wie war des früher? der rey ist mit nem zaskar auch vorne mitgefahren und bei den mototrialern? heutzutage sagt wieder jeder mit ner enduro kannst kein trial ned fahren. genauso wie  beim radl.


ab 2007 sind in der wm nur noch 4 takter zugelassen


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Dezember 2005)

ja, in etwa genau sowas mit stvo:

also nochmal edit:

die kommt meinen wünschen schon sehr nah:

http://www.uco.es/~cc0mufej/pampera.html







gibts da was neues in der richtung? ich möcht neu mit garantie..


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Dezember 2005)

danke für die tipps kadara. genau sowas würd ich wollen.. die hat auch sogar die möglichkeit zum soziusbetrieb und ich find die schaut sogar trialmässig lässig aus mit der tiefen sitzbank.


----------



## stu (3. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

meiner Meinung nach hast du die Wahl zwischen der GasGas Pampera (hier, mit Video) und der Beta Alp (hier), beides Maschinen von Trialmotorrad-Herstellern. Zu der Alp kann ich leider nichts sagen, von der Pampera kann ich fast nur positives berichten, wobei sich meine Erfahrungen auf ein älteres Modell beziehen (1997 oder so). Natürlich lassen sich damit nicht solche Sachen reißen, wie mit einem reinen Trialmotorrad, es machen sich aber schon Ähnlichkeiten bemerkbar, was das Fahrverhalten angeht, kleine Stufen gehen damit locker. Sehr wendig, ziemlich leicht und zieht ganz gut. Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht, damit zu fahren. Sollte also für deine Zwecke geeignet sein. Damals war der Motor noch relativ anfällig, kann dir aber nicht sagen, ob das immer noch der Fall ist. Inzwischen müsste das Ding richtig gut laufen; GasGas baut sowohl sehr gute Trial- als auch Enduromaschinen, insofern sollte der Kompromiss aus beidem auch gelingen. Mach einfach mal eine Probefahrt.

Die Idee mit Urban-Motorrad-Trial ist natürlich ziemlich reizvoll, nur lässt sich das schwer durchführen, da die Bullen da noch schneller zur Stelle sind, als beim Biketrial. Ich denke, der Führerschein is da ganz schnell weg. Wir sind damals ab und zu im Wald gefahren, war auch ziemlich fett.
Abgesehen davon lässt sich jedes Trialmotorrad für den Straßenverkehr zulassen, wenn man Blinker anbaut. 

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Dezember 2005)

servus thomas,

das video zeigt genau so sachen die ich dann gern machen möchte. 
und die tricker kommt gar nicht in frage? ist das nicht eigentlich dasselbe nur dass sie es über die street schiene neu vermarkten wollen?

am besten gefällt mir jetzt eigentlich die gas gas panpera. es soll da auch eine 400erter 4 takt geben von der ich aber keine konkreten infos wie preis usw finden konnte: 
http://www.gasgas.hu/pix/MOTOROK/HOBBY ENDURO 2/GAS GAS PAMPERA 400 4T/PAMPERA 400 4T..JPG
http://www.motobiz.de/motorrad_Gas-Gas-Pampera-400_71.html
die zweitaktmodelle wären halt leichter.
was denkt ihr: 2 oder 4 takt? vor und nachteile?

für die beta´s hab ich hier in süddeutschland keine händler finden können. ein gas gas händler ist 50 km von mir entfernt. ich werd den am montag mal anrufen. wahrscheinlich werden die keine solchen maschinen da haben zum testen wie ich befürchte.
wenn man sich das foto mit dem vergleich zur ausgewachsenen enduro anschaut und man meine 1.95cm bedenkt weiss ich jetzt schon was die leute sagen werden: ah schau an, der rainer hat sich eine kindermotocross gekauft, hoho..


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Rainer,

ein guter Trialsport-Händler im südlichen Raum ist www.trialsport-hofmann.de in Kronach. Dort habe ich meine Maschinen gekauft. Er vertreibt alle Motorrad-Trial-Marken.

Ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich von der Pampera halten soll. Der Motor (2-Takter) ist eben ziemlich lasch und muss schon etwas gedreht werden, damit er aus den Puschen kommt. 

Klar kann man damit auch etwas "rumblödeln" aber es ist meiner Meinung nach kein Zwitter aus Motorrad und Trialmaschine. Am besten suchst du dir mal einen Händler in deiner Nähe und fährst beide mal Probe und versuch auch mal auf einem "richtigen" Trialbike zu fahren.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (4. Dezember 2005)

hi,

 hab jetzt die betas in meinem katalog gefunden. die 200erter hat leer 113kg und geht 103km/h.

der katalog beschreibt das konzept so: "In der Beta Terminologie fimiert die kleine alp als Trial Motorrad. Was so falsch nicht ist, wenn man sich bei der Charakterisierung nicht an hoch spezialisierten hüpfgeräten der neuzeit orientiert, sondern daran, womit vor 40 jahren so rumgeklettert wurde."

die Alp 4.0 hat den suzuki DR 350 Motor. Das Motorrad bin ich früher schon mal gefahren. aber so ein viertakter fällt aus weil die so schwer sind.
geht zwar 135km/h aber dafür wiegt sie auch 145kg! das ist ne ganz normale enduro.

ich würd jetzt zu der pampera 280 tendieren. wenn sie denn in deutschland überhaupt erhältlich ist. auf gasgas.de ist nur die 400erter zu sehn.
ansonsten dann halt die tricker. 250er mit 120kg leer (mal sehn wie sich das anfühlt) und 120km/h reicht auch für den alltag noch.

servus kermi,

der händler ist 300km entfernt. mal sehn. wenn er als einziger eine pampera 280 da hat würd ich schon mal rauffahren vor allem wenn ich dann auch mal ein richtiges trialmotorrad probefahren könnte. der hat ja auch viele gebrauchte für kleineres geld. irgendwie würd mich das auch reizen mit so nem ding überall und auch stvo rumzufahren zumal ich eh ein auto hätt wo ich das ding weitere strecken transportieren könnt.


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Roiner!

oder du kommst bei mir einfach vorbei und wir machen zusammen einen kleinen Ausritt auf unserem Trial-Gelände. Jeder bekommt ein Mopped! P.S. wohne nähe Würzburg.

MFG


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Dezember 2005)

das wär fein! dann könnma auch ne runde radeln gehn. 
vielleicht überzeugst du mich dann dass ich mir ein richtiges trialmotorrad kauf und ich dich dass du dir ein gscheites trialbike kaufst  
mail mir doch mal deine postleitzahl und tel.

die pampera 280 ist in deutschland nicht erhältlich. nur die 4 takt. aber wenn das gewicht mit 120kg von der 4 takt stimmt dann wär mir die auf jeden fall lieber als die tricker die als kleine 2 takt genausoviel wiegt. ausserdem wär mir gasgas lieber. 
also entweder 280er gebraucht, 400erter neu oder richtiges gebrauchtes trialmotorrad mit blinker und licht.


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Dezember 2005)

neuer einwurf aus dem motoforum:






scorpas mit long travel kit. freundin ausklammern und sowas kaufen. das würd mir auch taugen.


----------



## ecols (4. Dezember 2005)

@rainer:
wenn du schonmal in kronach bist kannst in bayreuth auch ne runde mit fahren..
da kommste eh vorbei   
wir warten auf den tretendo


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Rainer

also die Postleitzahl wäre 97833 Frammersbach. Wenn also interesse besteht...

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stu (4. Dezember 2005)

Die Tricker ist wohl von allen genannten Modellen am ehesten für die Straße geeignet. Die Trialtauglichkeit nimmt dann von der Alp über die Pampera bis zur Scorpa stark zu würde ich sagen. Die Scorpa kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht, sieht aber nach einem guten Kompromiss aus, jedoch eher für's Gelände. Wenn du auch auf der Landstraße gut unterwegs sein willst, würde ich dir immer noch zur Pampera raten; aber ich tendiere eh eher zu GasGas, da meine Trialmotorräder auch immer von denen und immer eine gute Wahl waren. Ist meine subjektive Meinung.
Ich würde ne 2Takter nehmen weil die generell spritziger/giftiger läuft, das kann bei deinem Einsatzbereich nicht schaden. 4Takter sind zwar trialmäßig in der Entwicklung ziemlich weit vorn, wie man an der Montesa sieht, ich bin da aber noch skeptisch und hab keine Erfahrungen damit. Außerdem ist das keine Kompromissmaschine.
Vielleicht findest du ja noch ne gebrauchte reine Trialmaschine, denn der Unterschied ist trotz leichter Ähnlichkeiten sehr groß; aber wie gesagt, einfach mal testen. Irgendwo in deiner Nähe wird sicherlich auch ein Trialgelände vorhanden sein.

Alle Maschinen bis auf die Yamaha bekommst du in Süddeutschland (Baden-Württ.) z. B. hier oder da, sind beides gute Händler. Vielleicht können die auch die 280er besorgen, sollte ja nicht so das Problem sein.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (4. Dezember 2005)

Bei uns in Neuburg gibts auch einen Händler,vetreibt fast alle Marken und hat auch einiges da.Probefahrten jederzeit möglich.
www.bemotrial.de
Gruss Peter


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Dezember 2005)

pampera 250 gekauft!

ich glaub das ist mein erster kauf bei ebay. hab grad mit dem freundlichen besitzer telefoniert.
ich bin gespannt wie sich das ding unter meinen langen latschen anfühlt.

danke an alle für die vorschläge und die beratung. ich schnupper jetzt erst mal rein wie das alles mit einem motorrad funktioniert. da gibts keine pedalkicks, da ist ein gasgriff und ne fussbremse. das will mal erst koordiniert und ausprobiert werden.
die grundlagen beim fahrradtrial hab ich mir auch mit einem mtb geholt. das war auch nicht so verkehrt und so wie ich mein tourenbike mit trialcharakter gerne fahre so werd ich auch diese enduro mit trialcharakter nutzen.

grüsse rainer


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Rainer,

mann du bist aber einer von der schnellen sorte!!! So schnell hast du dir die Pamp. gekauft - wahnsinn.

Mach mal einen Link zur Auktionsbeschreibung.

MFG


----------



## ecols (4. Dezember 2005)

ich vermut mal die hier:
Rainers neue Pampera


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Dezember 2005)

yeah!





fährt sich wie ein schweres mtb downhillfully. das coolste sind die zweifingerhebel für kupplung und vorderbremse und der extreme lenkeinschlag. ist echt wie beim mountainbike. wenn die kupplung rechts wäre, dann wärs perfekt weil mit der kupplung macht man etwa das gleiche wie bei pedalkicks mit dem fahrrad mit der hinterradbremse.


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo 

und wo ist der Helm??? AUFSETZEN!!!! Sonst setzt was

MFG


----------



## isah (10. Dezember 2005)

@kermit  

@rainer   

ich kann mir das garnicht vorstellen.. kann man damit von einem hinderniss auf ein anderes springen? kann man trackstand machen, oder gar auf der stelle springen? oder wie bleibt man stehen? wie kommt man hindernisse hoch? hochrollen?


----------



## ecols (10. Dezember 2005)

hachfahren.. Tippen.. alles geht..
Auch springen auf der Stelle.. Wozu hat man denn ne Federung praktisch ohne Dämpfer?


----------



## Rheingauer (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi,


sagt mal gibt es von Motorradtrial auch Videos? Kann mir das garnicht vorstellen wie man damit Tricks macht. Die Maschinen haben ja doch ein hohes Gewicht(im Vergleich zum Biketrial).


best regards 

bastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (11. Dezember 2005)

habt ihr noch nie motorradtrial auf eurosport gesehen?


----------



## V!RUS (11. Dezember 2005)

Naja, ist finde ich ganz anders, die Regeln stimmen zwar wohl einigermaßen überein, aber das Fahren unterscheidet sich natürlich sehr.

Die springen meinetwegen nicht mit 360° irgendwo runter und fahren mehr die Hindernisse hoch, als dass die Springen.


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Dezember 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ist finde ich ganz anders, die Regeln stimmen zwar wohl einigermaßen überein, aber das Fahren unterscheidet sich natürlich sehr.
> 
> Die springen meinetwegen nicht mit 360° irgendwo runter und fahren mehr die Hindernisse hoch, als dass die Springen.



360er hab ich in einem fahrradtrial wettkampf bis jetzt auch noch nicht gesehn, aber ich hab noch nicht so viele gesehn.. wer weiss?

das hochfahren funktioniert evtl. so ähnlich wie beim fahrrad. nur dass ein moped  mehr tretpower hat. ich bin EINE!!! europalette rauf. vorderrad durch gasstoss anheben, drauf und dann knallt das hinterrad gegen die kante und hüpft voll heftig nach. das heck bounct voll hoch. ich denke hohe stufen funktionieren mit dem moto so ähnlich wie ein hook up beim fahrrad. vorderrad drauf und dann durch das hinterradknallen ans hinderniss und die viel stärkere drehbewegung des rades bounct es einem dann hoch.
pedalkicks auf dem HR gehn unter speed. d.H.  man fährt los, riesst das VR hoch und springt mit dem HR von der kante weg. dann landest man auf dem zwischenhindernis und macht einen pedalkick  indem man am gas reisst. und springt gleich weiter. zwischenhüpfen ist nicht auf dem HR . check das vid. zumindest kann man das als pedalkick gaphinterradhüpfen interpretieren was der da die stufen hoch macht.

ein link von tommytr*ia*ler
http://www.consumptionjunction.com/downloadsnew/cj_51177.wmv

aber für sowas ist meine pampera nicht gedacht! dafür ist sie ja auch 30kg zu schwer und hat einen sattel!
 ich seh die als MTB fully ersatz für flatland, als kleines sommermotorrad, treppen mal hoch mal runter, als spielzeug und weil mich fahrtechnik in jedem bereich interessiert. und ich stell mir vor mit so nem ding lernt man gewisse moves beim motorradfahren bestimmt schneller als mit ner 640er LC4. die hemmschwelle wenn es einem mit einem 1500euro ding zerlegt ist einfach niedriger als wenn man ein 8000euro ding mal wegwirft und ständig den wiederverkaufswert als hemmschwelle im kopf hat.

helm, na klar..  ich hab das ding gestern ja nur mal aus dem lieferwagen rausgerollt und da ist mir gleich aus versehn das vorderrad aufgestiegen.


----------



## Levelboss (11. Dezember 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> zwischenhüpfen ist nicht auf dem HR .


http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/Felix
"Freixa_Hop.wmv"


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Dezember 2005)

woah crazy!
immer her mit den mototrialvids!

in anbetracht dessen dass so eine wettkampfmaschine mit 65kg gar nicht so weit weg ist von einem hardcore downhiller ist das auch theoretisch nachvollziehbar


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Dezember 2005)

wird die HR bremse eigentlich oft benutzt oder ist die irgendwie so wichtig wie beim fahrradfahren? ich frag mich wieso die scheibe hinten grösser ist als vorne? mit 170mm bei mir allerdings nicht wirklich gross wenn man bedenkt dass so ein ding auch mal schneller rennt.


----------



## Spezialistz (11. Dezember 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> woah crazy!
> immer her mit den mototrialvids!
> 
> in anbetracht dessen dass so eine wettkampfmaschine mit 65kg gar nicht so weit weg ist von einem hardcore downhiller ist das auch theoretisch nachvollziehbar



das mit dem downhiller kommt hin.....aber dann -40kg...


----------



## V!RUS (11. Dezember 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> 360er hab ich in einem fahrradtrial wettkampf bis jetzt auch noch nicht gesehn, aber ich hab noch nicht so viele gesehn.. wer weiss?



Ich meinte mehr so ohne Wettkampf. Mit 180° hab ich aber schon öfters gesehen.   

Beim Trial mit Fahrrad find ich besser, dass man mal einfach so das Rad rausnehmen kann, in die City und ein bisschen rumgurken kann... Mach das mal mit einem Mopped.


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Dezember 2005)

ja, deswegen fahr ich ja fahrradtrial, wegen den vorteilen. was nicht heisst das was anderes nicht auch spass machen kann und andere vorteile bietet.
bei parcour brauchst du zum beispiel nicht mal ein fahrrad rausnehmen sondern nur turnschuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (15. Dezember 2005)

hoho, hab heute meinen riesencamcorder zu versuchszwecken auf meinen helm gezurrt und hab ne runde gedreht. vielleicht mach ich am sonntag mal ein tagvid. ich fahr jeden tag mit der kiste. mordsgaudi damit rumzubrennen. man kann mit der maschine einfach so luftlinie fahren im strassenverkehr. 

7mb


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Dezember 2005)

gerade läuft mototrial auf eurosport.. !!!


----------



## LauraPalmer (28. Dezember 2005)

ah geil - danke; hast Dir die CD eigentlich geholt?


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Dezember 2005)

soorrrryy wimmerz war noch nicht wieder in der halle! wann kommst du wieder mal? und wenn andi sein hoffman fertig ist will ers bestimmt mal intensiver ausprobieren wobei mir auch gern draussen fahren...


----------



## LauraPalmer (28. Dezember 2005)

ned tragisch, wenn sie schon weg sein sollte, brenn ich sie Dir einfach nochmal... hatt eigentlich vor morgen wieder vorbeizuschauen, allerdings schneits im Augenblick volle Kanne bei uns und ich hab im Augenblick kein vernünftiges Auto um mich im Schnee voranzukampfen - nur einen geliehenen Polo von einem Freund aus Italien mit Sommerreifen...


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Dezember 2005)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> nur einen geliehenen Polo von einem Freund aus Italien mit Sommerreifen...



vergiss es! machs nicht! ich hab einmal ein altes auto ausm ruhrpott mit vier verschiedenen abgefahrenen sommerreifen und defektem wärmetauscher (keine heizung) überführt. dann gabs ein schneechaos. vergiss es!
vielleicht nimmst du die cd wieder mit und gibst sie mir wenn wir mal wieder beide fahrn. morgen kann ich nicht.
hab gehört dass ihr evtl.  mal den dominik und den öhler mitbringt. dann mach ich mir selber ein vid.. hehe

ach ja du hallenfahrer. bei dem wetter fahr ich neuerdings sehr gern draussen mit der pampera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (29. Dezember 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> vergiss es! machs nicht! ich hab einmal ein altes auto ausm ruhrpott mit vier verschiedenen abgefahrenen sommerreifen und defektem wärmetauscher (keine heizung) überführt. dann gabs ein schneechaos. vergiss es!
> vielleicht nimmst du die cd wieder mit und gibst sie mir wenn wir mal wieder beide fahrn. morgen kann ich nicht.
> hab gehört dass ihr evtl.  mal den dominik und den öhler mitbringt. dann mach ich mir selber ein vid.. hehe
> 
> ach ja du hallenfahrer. bei dem wetter fahr ich neuerdings sehr gern draussen mit der pampera



ned schlecht alter Russe!

hab mir jetzt fürs geliehene Auto Winterreifen geliehen!!! kann nach München fahren, will unbedingt trialen!!! kann man mittlerweile wieder dort trialen? weißt Du was Rainer??? oder irgendjamand???

die Lin´zer Trialer kommen vielleicht am Samstag zu mir - vielleicht gibts ja ein Sonntagstrial - obwohl Sylvester, Linzer Trialer, eher ned...


----------



## stu (5. Januar 2006)

Sieht ja schon ganz gut aus, was de da machst.
Noch ein kleiner Tipp:
Stufen lassen sich mit Hilfe von 2 Gasstößen besser fahren:
Vorderrad einfedern, Kupplung ziehen, loslassen und 1. Gasstoß, Vorderrad ausfedern, Gewicht nach hinten verlagern, Vorderrad an der Stufe ansetzen, 2. Gasstoß, Hinterrad entlasten und auf Kante laufen lassen. Um es nicht zu kompliziert zu machen.


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Januar 2006)

stu schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ja schon ganz gut aus, was de da machst.
> Noch ein kleiner Tipp:
> Stufen lassen sich mit Hilfe von 2 Gasstößen besser fahren:
> Vorderrad einfedern, Kupplung ziehen, loslassen und 1. Gasstoß, Vorderrad ausfedern, Gewicht nach hinten verlagern, Vorderrad an der Stufe ansetzen, 2. Gasstoß, Hinterrad entlasten und auf Kante laufen lassen. Um es nicht zu kompliziert zu machen.



hi, die technik mit den zwei gasstössen hab ich mir mental schon mal durchgedacht und letztens auch probiert. aber an dem tag lag der schnee nicht nur auf dem boden sondern auch etwas auf dem obstakle und mit den enduroreifen hatt ich 0 grip auf dem ding dass ich nur gleich raufgezogen hab. mir setzt bei dem ding auch leicht der motorschutz auf so dass ich das mit schwung überwinden musste.  
das nächste was ich machen will ist auf dem hinterrad herunterdroppen. das geht aber erst wenns trocken ist und ich genügend grip auf den paletten hab.
was ich auch üben möchte sind kleinere hindernisse nur mit dem hinterrad zu überfahren.
mit dem wheelie komm ich überhaupt nicht weiter. der kipppunkt ist endsweit hinten und das gas so zu dosieren um mich in dem bereich länger zu bewegen dass hab ich überhaupt noch nicht raus.


----------



## Kadara (6. Januar 2006)

Wo kommst du eigentlich her Rainer?
Evtl, könnt man ja mal ne kleine Motorradsession machen.
Dann würde ich vieleicht auch mal wieder mein Moped aus der Garage bewegen.


----------



## Monty-rider (6. Januar 2006)

ich fahr auch noch mototrial mit ner beta rev-3 und damit geht soger nen bunnyhop und vieles mehr was garnicht schwer ist. als den hat man den vorteil das man eigentlich überall hochkommt vorallem lange, steile Hänge und Steine. bis die Tage


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo

ja die Methode mit 2 Gasstößen ist wirklich von Nöten. Bevor du den ersten Gasstoss abgibst, solltest du ca. 0,7 m vom Hindernis weg sein.

Apropos Wheelie:





Mann, waren das noch Zeiten!

MFG


----------



## 525Rainer (3. März 2006)

was soll man bei dem wetter denn sonst machen ausser unfug?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (3. März 2006)

Auch Pampera haben will!!!!


----------



## big_rider (4. März 2006)

Also das alles geht auch mit dieser maschine! Ach ja schaut euch mal adam Raga an der macht das mit links!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (5. März 2006)

guckt mal unter hoffmannbikes.de

unter trialtech moto

bin gestern erst den neuen 26 " prototypen probe gefahren

sau geil!!!

gruß sebo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (5. März 2006)

yeah! ein motofully. da fällt mir ein dass ich ja früher als 12 jähriger auch  mit einem prima 5 mofa im wald trailen war.


----------



## big_rider (5. März 2006)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns in Neuburg gibts auch einen Händler,vetreibt fast alle Marken und hat auch einiges da.Probefahrten jederzeit möglich.
> www.bemotrial.de
> Gruss Peter


 
Ja den Behr kann ich nur empfehlen! Super Preise schnelle Montage und einfach alles da! Einfach supi

   

mfg

big_rider


----------



## quorthon (5. März 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> was soll man bei dem wetter denn sonst machen ausser unfug?



da lässt sich doch noch anscheinend einiges anstellen,
siehe z.b. mr blau
http://www.vtcz.ch/bilder_ride/marko_schnee_1_2_03/big/bank2.jpg


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (6. März 2006)

neues trialtech moto
26" vr 24" hr
sau geilstes
also räder verstzen geht fast wie mitm fahrrad
kein wunder bei 36 kilo gewicht.

gruß sebo


----------

